
China’s bike-sharing bubble is producing graveyards of bikes - doener
https://www.fastcompany.com/40571302/chinas-bike-sharing-bubble-is-producing-graveyards-of-bikes
======
jacquesm
That's totally crazy. What are the economics here, it would seem some of these
companies are losing money in a big way?

That's paperclip maximizer insanity level. There is a bit in thhgttg where
there is a planet that ends up experiencing a shoe event horizon. That was fun
because it was fiction, this is roughly the same on a city scale but with
bicycles and it is real.

------
dis-sys
it is a cancer.

those rubbish bikes are probably not cleaned for 12-18 months, half of them
are broken due to the lack of maintenance, most of them are now full of
illegal advertisement stickers with hookers cell phone numbers.

just disgusting

